# Need Sizing Help for a Windsor Falkirk or Knight.



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

I did the fit calculator at competitivecyclist.com. I'm trying to decide on either a 56cm or a 54 cm Falkirk or Knight. Here are my fit calculator measurements (the three columns being "competitive", "Eddy", or "French" fit):

Seat tube range c-c 52.6 - 53.1 53.8 - 54.3 55.5 - 56.0 
Seat tube range c-t 54.3 - 54.8 55.5 - 56.0 57.2 - 57.7 
Top tube length 55.2 - 55.6 55.2 - 55.6 56.4 - 56.8 
Stem Length 11.2 - 11.8 10.1 - 10.7 10.3 - 10.9 
BB-Saddle Position 74.2 - 76.2 73.4 - 75.4 71.7 - 73.7 
Saddle-Handlebar 53.2 - 53.8 54.0 - 54.6 55.7 - 56.3 
Saddle Setback 3.7 - 4.1 4.9 - 5.3 4.4 - 4.8 

Here are the measurements for the Knight and the Falkirk:
(from http://www.windsorbicycles.com/aluminum.htm)

FALRIRK= FOR 56CM= 1) C-T=56 2) C-C=53 3) TOP TUBE=56
FOR 54CM= 1)C-T=54 2) C-C=51 3) TOP TUBE=55

Based on these numbers, it seems like I should get a 56cm bike, right (the 56cm bike measurements being in one of all the columns above, the 54cm bike measurements not being on the chart at all--am I reading it right?)? However, when I did the fit calculator/program at wrenchscience.com, it said to get a 54cm bike. 

Also, if I go with the old Lemond fitting numbers, .67 x inseam length, I get 54.471 (my inseam being 32" or 81.3 cm). I'm 5'9" barefoot. 

So, do I go with the 56cm or the 54? 

NOTE: I've been riding an old steel Raleigh for years that's always been too big for me. It's closer to a 59cm, so even a 56cm will be smaller. 

Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## stexfjr (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bike Fit*

I'm 5 foot 8. I have the 54 Falkirk. Fits a tad big. i think the 54 would be just right for you.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Top tube is the most important measurement.
It also depends on the saddle/bar drop. 
https://i32.tinypic.com/2exc6rk.jpg
The if you get a 54 - you will have a racy bike step because the bar/saddle drop will be from 1-3" You do not want to go more than 4" if you get a 56 you will have to get shorter stem lengths - this messes up the handling of the front end. 
People who have bought 55/56 bikes and are 53/54 have have between 60- 80mm stems. For proper handling the range is 90-110 at its limits.


----------

